# Initial Margin and Maintenance Margin



## cypresswang (4 June 2011)

Hello folks.I'm not sure what are the initial margins and maintenance margins for SPI at the moment.could anyone tell me where can I find them?Sorry for asking such a rookie question,but I really need some help.


----------



## Tanaka (4 June 2011)

Doesn't it depend on your broker?

Interactive Brokers:

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/p.php?f=margin


----------



## cynic (4 June 2011)

cypresswang said:


> Hello folks.I'm not sure what are the initial margins and maintenance margins for SPI at the moment.could anyone tell me where can I find them?Sorry for asking such a rookie question,but I really need some help.




If you do a search on the Sydney Futures Exchange website (www.sfe.com.au) you should be able to find an answer.

http://www.sfe.com.au/content/notices/2011/notice2011_018.pdf

Some brokers may charge different margins in order to make their products more competitive or to further ameliorate risk, so as Tanaka mentioned, it's a good idea to check with your broker.


----------



## cypresswang (5 June 2011)

cynic said:


> If you do a search on the Sydney Futures Exchange website (www.sfe.com.au) you should be able to find an answer.
> 
> http://www.sfe.com.au/content/notices/2011/notice2011_018.pdf
> 
> Some brokers may charge different margins in order to make their products more competitive or to further ameliorate risk, so as Tanaka mentioned, it's a good idea to check with your broker.




Thanks cynic.the link you gave to me is really useful.But one more question,is the Inter-Month Spread Charge the same as maintenance margin?


----------



## cypresswang (5 June 2011)

Tanaka said:


> Doesn't it depend on your broker?
> 
> Interactive Brokers:
> 
> http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/p.php?f=margin




Thanks Tanaka.good article.


----------



## cynic (6 June 2011)

cypresswang said:


> Thanks cynic.the link you gave to me is really useful.But one more question,is the Inter-Month Spread Charge the same as maintenance margin?




Not certain as I haven't traded the SPI for over two years now. So I'm not quite up to date with current practice and terminology regarding margin.

Hopefully some other ASF posters with recent SPI futures experience will be able to contribute to this thread.


----------

